# Searching for opera singers for a language learning project



## rmel (Mar 23, 2014)

I am looking for opera singers for a language learning project. I am paying £25 per song and a percentage of the profits (~15%). Is there any site where I can find singers to sing for this project? The plan is initially to put the lessons on youtube, with a link to promote the singer. 

I've tried to look for singers for hire but can only find singers for events.


----------

